# Need tip to get adult cat to start wearing a collar



## mccorma (Jul 13, 2003)

We took in a spayed female about a year ago. She stays in 100% of the time but I am concerned that she might sneak out some day. She is not "chipped" but I am getting that done this week. We think that she is about 2 yrs old.

We got her a collar with ID tag and tried to get her to wear it. She pretty much flipped out and went nuts until we took it off. I've had success getting cats in the past to wear a collar but usually when they are younger. 

Any tips on how to get her to tolerate the collar? Should it be introduced gradually or just put it on and stay out of the way until she tolerates it? :shock:


----------



## Anne Gro (Apr 25, 2004)

It should be introduced gradually. First put it on, while petting her (you might need help from another person), give her a treat and take it off. Next time let her have it on just for a few seconds. Give her a treat if she behaves and nothing if she does not. Distract her, pet her, talk to her. I am sure she will accept the collar after a while. Just be patient. Cats are different. I have two, and the first time a put a collar on them the response was like this:

Johnny: Funny thing, but OK. How do I look?
Ronja: This is awful, I don't want it. I WANT IT OFF NOW!

But it is no longer a problem.

Good luck!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It is so much easier to put it on kittens but since your cat is older, does she love canned food? You can try putting on collar, and feeding her a can. That way every time you put on the collar for a lil bit she can get distracted by the food and later she will forget it is there. Good luck :lol:


----------

